# Helene Fischer beim Sommerkonzert in Mainz



## Backed (14 Juni 2013)

Sie schließt die Augen, ist ganz in ihre Musik versunken – und dann das! Helene Fischers (28) Kleid verselbstständigt sich, gibt einen Blick auf ihren schönen Busen frei.

Geschehen am 12. Juni bei Helene Fischers großem Sommerevent 2013 in Mainz. Der Superstar des deutschen Schlagers sang auf der Nordmole im Zollhafen, eröffnete damit die Konzertreihe „Summer in the City“.

Die ausgebildete Musicaldarstellerin rockte die Bühne, wie man es von ihr gewohnt ist – mit ihrer fantastischen Stimme, tollen Tänzern, Showeinlagen und riesigen Leinwänden. Von solch einer Leinwand machte ein Fotograf auch das Foto, auf dem der Busenblitzer von Helene Fischer zu sehen ist.

Da schauten einige der rund 12 000 Besucher des Mainzer Konzertes bestimmt gerne auch ein zweites Mal hin.


----------



## Punisher (14 Juni 2013)

gibts ein Video dazu?


----------



## Backed (14 Juni 2013)

Habe bereits gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden. (Auser die üblichen "ich filme mit meinem 10 jahre alten Handy" Clips).


----------



## Creek (14 Juni 2013)

Richtig scharf, leider sieht man nicht alles


----------



## Nrocs (14 Juni 2013)

Hoffentlich kommt da noch Material. Ich habe auch nichts gefunden


----------



## balu1982 (14 Juni 2013)

Netter Nippel-Blitzer


----------



## sport (14 Juni 2013)

nette einsicht danke


----------



## utzbutz (14 Juni 2013)

nett nett... warte auch auf weitere material


----------



## romanderl (14 Juni 2013)

Und ich war nicht da


----------



## udi25 (14 Juni 2013)

Sehr schön.


----------



## Jone (14 Juni 2013)

Das ist sensationell. Endlich :crazy:


----------



## DerMaxel (14 Juni 2013)

Davon mal abgesehen das der Text von b...punkt de ist nettes Bild.


----------



## stefi (14 Juni 2013)

WOW, besten Dank für das Bild


----------



## gdab (15 Juni 2013)

:thx:Schönes Bild.


----------



## CelebMale (15 Juni 2013)

Backed schrieb:


> Sie schließt die Augen, ist ganz in ihre Musik versunken – und dann das! Helene Fischers (28) Kleid verselbstständigt sich, gibt einen Blick auf ihren schönen Busen frei.
> 
> Geschehen am 12. Juni bei Helene Fischers großem Sommerevent 2013 in Mainz. Der Superstar des deutschen Schlagers sang auf der Nordmole im Zollhafen, eröffnete damit die Konzertreihe „Summer in the City“.
> 
> ...



wohl eher Traumwunschdenken zuviel BILD lesen verdirbt den Charakter und die Psyche


----------



## klappstuhl (15 Juni 2013)

Macht Lust auf mehr!  Danke!


----------



## helenefan (15 Juni 2013)

als ob das sooooo interessant ist , und dann noch nach Video fragen ist echt unterste schiene

...


----------



## Knobi1062 (15 Juni 2013)

Tja Helene, dass kann passieren bei so einem heißen Outfit.  
Darf aber ruhig öfter passieren


----------



## MightyMouse (15 Juni 2013)

sehr hübsch


----------



## DolceGusto1978 (16 Juni 2013)

Wunderbare Aussicht


----------



## 60y09 (16 Juni 2013)

Ich will ja hier keinem die Illussion nehmen, aber da ist bzw. war nix zu sehen.

ich war selbst bei dem Konzert in Mainz dabei, ohjee hab ich mich jetzt geoutet ?!

ja wirklich schade eigentlich ...


----------



## stadtbote (19 Juni 2013)

:thx::thx::thx::thx::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Kolonie (19 Juni 2013)

Hei! Helene ist immer eine Augenweide: Sexy, klug und hübsch.
Gruß Kolonie.


----------



## mb2205 (10 Aug. 2013)

:thumbup:sie ist sexy anzuchauen immer wieder


----------



## SonyaFan (2 Dez. 2013)

thx nice picture


----------



## BallersAcc (2 Dez. 2013)

sehr schöne bilder danke


----------



## bombastic (18 Dez. 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## Blinkibill (20 Dez. 2013)

Auch wenn ihr mich für bekloppt haltet, aber das sieht eher na ch Biedermann aus als Fischer :crazy:


----------



## barneyy (26 Dez. 2013)

schade das nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Danke für den Post


----------



## Lummerland (4 Jan. 2014)

Die Frau würde ich glatt heiraten...


----------



## gsgsgs60 (18 Jan. 2014)

Auch wenn sie vielleicht ganz passabel aussieht, gefällt mir ihre Musik überhaupt nicht.


----------



## sharky007 (29 Mai 2014)

Eine tolle Frau


----------



## DerMaxel (9 Juni 2014)

Immer wieder schön. ;-)


----------



## Xiaul23 (13 Juli 2014)

Helene ist eine tolle Frau. :thx: für das Bild.


----------



## Robby25 (15 Juli 2014)

Oha wie nice


----------



## Magic13 (15 Juli 2014)

Helene ist einfach die allerbeste!


----------



## AnitaBonghit (16 Juli 2014)

so langsam komme ich auch auf den helene geschmack


----------



## Mara.R (25 Juli 2014)

Man hat so gut wie.nichts gesehen. 
Eig nicht der rede wert


----------



## gtotheg77 (25 Juli 2014)

nice! SUPER!


----------



## Blinkibill (25 Juli 2014)

Also viel ist ja nicht zu sehen dann reicht doch sowas!


----------



## Trifbacke (25 Juli 2014)

Also ich behalte das in meinen Gedanken...........

LG Michael


----------



## gulema (20 Sep. 2015)

Danke für das Bild!


----------



## Hutch198 (6 Dez. 2015)

Besten Dank :thx:


----------



## polorabbie (7 Dez. 2015)

Atemlos in der Nacht


----------



## Skaruk (12 Juli 2016)

Einfach nur Hammer!


----------



## bluemchenlecker (27 Mai 2020)

Besten Dank, das war mir neu !

Auch wenn wir da glaube ich mehr ins Bild reininterpretieren als reell zu sehen war...


----------

